# 3 Polish Soldiers Killed in Afghanistan-Aug/ 21/ 2008



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2008)

3 NATO soldiers killed in AfghanistanLast Updated: Thursday, August 21, 2008 | 1:06 AM ET CBC News 
Three NATO soldiers were killed on Wednesday in a roadside blast in central Afghanistan, officials said.

The identity of the soldiers has not been confirmed.

The alliance says the blast occurred in the central Ghazni province.

The attack comes days after 10 French NATO paratroopers were killed and 21 others were wounded in Kabul province.

Meanwhile, in eastern Laghman province, U.S.-led coalition troops killed more than 30 insurgents in a raid using small arms and air strikes.

No coalition or Afghan troops were killed during that raid, however.

With files from the Associated Press


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Aug 2008)

I thought I heard on the radio this morning that it was three Polish soldiers killed.  No matter.  RIP troops


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2008)

Not sure but all flags at the schools here (CTC GAGETOWN) are at halfmast.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Aug 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Not sure but all flags at the schools here (CTC GAGETOWN) are at halfmast.


Funerals for our fallen from last week.  They've been down here since two days ago.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2008)

Roger that.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2008)

Might be related to my original post.

IDNUMBER      200808210033 
PUBLICATION:  Times Colonist (Victoria) 
DATE:         2008.08.21 
EDITION:      Final 
SECTION:      News 
PAGE:         A11 
DATELINE:     KABUL 
SOURCE:       Canwest News Service 
WORD COUNT:      95 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roadside blast kills 3 soldiers in Afghanistan

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KABUL -- Three soldiers with the International Security Assistance Force died in eastern Afghanistan yesterday when their vehicle struck an explosive device. 

ISAF did not release the nationalities of the deceased, and it was not immediately known whether there were Canadians among those killed. 

Canadian troops, however, are mostly stationed in southern Afghanistan. 

A spokeswoman for the Department of National Defence said she was unaware of any Canadians being involved in the incident. 

"I offer our heartfelt condolences to the families and friends of those killed by the blast," said ISAF spokesman Brig.-Gen. Richard Blanchette in a news release. 

"ISAF remains committed to rebuilding Afghanistan, a cause for which these soldiers gave their life." 

The families of the soldiers have been notified


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2008)

Further to my last

3 Polish soldiers killed in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Thursday, August 21, 2008 | 1:06 AM ET CBC News 
Three Polish soldiers were killed on Wednesday in a roadside blast in central Afghanistan, officials said.

Polish Defence Ministry spokesman Jacek Poplawski said the blast occurred in the central Ghazni province. A fourth soldier was wounded.

The attack comes days after 10 French NATO paratroopers were killed and 21 others were wounded in Kabul province.

Meanwhile, in eastern Laghman province, U.S.-led coalition troops killed more than 30 insurgents in a raid using small arms and air strikes.

No coalition or Afghan troops were killed during that raid, however.

With files from the Associated Press


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Aug 2008)

I just found this


> Three Polish soldiers in the NATO-led force and 30 militants were killed Wednesday in Afghanistan, authorities said.
> The Polish Defense Ministry said the three soldiers died when their vehicle struck a bomb during a combat patrol in Ghazni province. Another soldier was wounded during the incident, and his condition is described as “serious,” the ministry said.
> This brings the number of Polish soldiers killed in the Afghan war to eight. The Poles are part of NATO’s International Security Assistance Force, which says there are 1,140 Poles in Afghanistan.


Source: http://cnnwire.blogs.cnn.com/2008/08/21/3-polish-soldiers-killed-in-afghanistan/


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2008)

At ease soldiers

Rest in peace

CHIMO!


----------

